# Where did all the turkeys go.



## 03a3 (Sep 4, 2008)

I saw three jakes today the two bigest were going at it jumping around and around chaseing each other and faning also I spent the morning cleaning and polishing my barrels and chokes and then I paterend two guns one winchester super X 2 3 1/2 extra full and one winchester 1300 shorty with extended extra full choke cleaned them up and now the wait for may 9th.:evil: also diamond have you seen any birds off hickory ridge on your way to work.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> We haven't seen our downtown Grand Haven flock that has made national news for terrorizing Jeremy, our nice mailman. :lol:
> 
> Of all the thinks my dog likes to roll in, turkey crap is the STANKIEST, NASTIEST, MOST GUT WRENCHING stuff she has yet to get into. :rant:



Saw 5 today by the cemetery on my way to the pier. Saw alot of deer as well.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

> Of all the thinks my dog likes to roll in, turkey crap is the STANKIEST, NASTIEST, MOST GUT WRENCHING stuff she has yet to get into. :rant:


Now that's funny. :lol:


----------

